# Pocket Predator Review



## razmatazberry (Feb 4, 2017)

Wow, I have a lot of slingshots. Simple shot, Hathcock, Dankungs x 5, and some home made forks. I have the Bill Hayes scorpion and it is the best one I have right now. I am using 30mm TBG bands, it is really comfy and accurate. It think I am hooked. I have the matte OD Green. It is brilliant. Light and strong. It fits fairly large hands, - it isn't a back pocket kinda sling though. A little large. I am thinking of getting the Universal Boy Scout. Anyone know how the grip compares? How about the size?

Also I recently ordered a PPMG as it seems like a similar frame style, I'll post a vs. review after I get it and put it through its paces


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I've found that all of the Pocket Predator designs fit my hand very well. I agree with your statement that they are the best available. No need to buy anything else other than just the fun of having them. But when the day is done it is the Pocket Predator that ends up being your favorite shooter. I can't fail to mention that the Pro Clips beat the heck out of tying bands on the forks and makes slingshot shooting a lot more stress free.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Anything Bill Hays calls an adult slingshot I know will be way to big to fit my hand. I might be able to shoot some of the little ones he makes for kids but nothing full size. I hate that because I really like his designs and the quality is great.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Same here, VA Shooter. My first produced sling was a PP Ranger. I like it but it's just too big and it hurts to shoot after a short time. I recently acquired a Top Shot and Boyscout which fit much better: rather enjoying the Boyscout with 1" TBG and 1/2" steel. One of these days I'll try to get my hand on one of Bill's new Taurus II shooters I've recently seen here in the forums (I believe that's what he's calling it).


----------



## razberry (Mar 21, 2015)

Can we start a petition of signature to bills Hayes to make all of his designs 25% smaller?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

They fit my hand fine. However, I do not have every model available. I only have

The Tac Hammer

The Ergo Ranger Aluminum in Camo

The Side Shooter

The Ranger Tac

The Sniper and HTS

Thanks for you comments which are a reminder for me not to buy Bill's smaller slingshots which might be too small for my hand. I have however found a few slingshots by other makers to be too small for my hand.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

razberry said:


> Can we start a petition of signature to bills Hayes to make all of his designs 25% smaller?


Where do I sign?


----------

